# need new tires whats a good all around tire?



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

i have a gmc 2500hd ext 4x4 currently hve cooper at3 . looking at goodyear duratrac bridgestone dueler a/t revo or the coopers again. what are you guys running any input would be great thanks!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I run Mastercraft Courser A/T2s on my 3/4 ton and half ton pickups but you can't get those anymore.
On the other trucks I run BFG Commercial T/A Traction, they wear fairly well but are not a highway tire as they can get loud. I have heard good things about the Duratrac and the Revo2.


----------



## greensidelg (Feb 8, 2013)

I have the same truck and just made an appointment to have the coopers installed on Saturday. How did you like them? Sorry this doesnt help you!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Love my DuraTracs. But my truck isn't my DD. If it was a DD, I'd probably go with the Revos. They're fantastic all purpose tires.


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

greensidelg;1697567 said:


> I have the same truck and just made an appointment to have the coopers installed on Saturday. How did you like them? Sorry this doesnt help you!


they were on the truck when I bought it there not totally junk but they aren't working for plowing spin to much


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

the ones on my truck aren't load range e . I don't plow a lot of heavy stuff should I go with load range e this time?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I run the firestone transforce on most of my trucks. Good all around that lasts a long time


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

this isn't my daily driver.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Go with the E load. Especially if the manufacturer said to. The E will hold up better to the work.


----------



## ajracing81 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sawboy;1697619 said:


> Go with the E load. Especially if the manufacturer said to. The E will hold up better to the work.


ok thanks that's what I was thinking and it's not a big difference in price


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Bfg all terrains.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I run the firestone transforce on most of my trucks. Good all around that lasts a long time


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1697629 said:


> Bfg all terrains.


Agreed! Best tire ever made.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kuhmo AT KL78 is my most recent purchase. Great reviews and very good price locally. They are much more aggressive (open tread pattern) than pictures online show. Very quite on the highway. I've run BFG AT before and like them, trying these for less $$ and so far thumbs way up.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im on my 2nd set of Duratracs, love them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

SnowGuy73;1697629 said:


> Bfg all terrains.





WIPensFan;1697661 said:


> Agreed! Best tire ever made.


Worst IMHO. They don't get good traction whatsoever (compared to a few others), especially when the "new" wears off. They wear funny, the lugs tear/dryrot. I've given them a chance. I strongly dislike them.

As for the OP.........I recommend the Coopers again in an E. I run a lot of trucks and am a stickler for tires. I got away from caring about looks and focusing on size and functionality (although the AT3's look great IMHO). Traction is a must namely for a majority of 2wd plowing I choose to do. I was stuck on the Yok's until they changed to the newer pattern. I have them on one truck and they're good, but not great. I then was praising the Hankook AT's, but they got too pricey, get good but not great traction, and start to lose balance after the first few thousand miles. I have 1 set left. I now run the Coopers and love them so far. Especially in comparison. I too have ran everything from the old Mastercrafts, to random China brand throw aways, to the "best" tires money can buy.

I just bought a set of LT275/70/18's for my DD. The Cooper AT3's were $164 per tire, and basically the only other comparable option was a Good Year for over $300. I went the cheaper route for obvious reasons, but honestly feel that I chose the better tire.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm running 285-75-16 (LR: E) Nitto Terra Grapplers for the winter on my 2500HD. Most of my plowing is all done in 2wd, good road manners, quiet, they still have a pretty good look to them as well. They are a nice mix between a highway tire and a tame mud tire.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*tires*

I've had a couple sets of Revo's and loved them. I just put cooper AT3's on my F350 and so far I have no complaints.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Really like my dynapro atm's. Work great in the snow, not real noisy and seem to be holding up very well. Been on the truck since 2007.


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

"I just bought a set of LT275/70/18's for my DD. The Cooper AT3's were $164 per tire, and basically the only other comparable option was a Good Year for over $300. I went the cheaper route for obvious reasons, but honestly feel that I chose the better tire"

I just bought a 2013 GMC 2500HD that came with Michelin LTX A/T2 LT265/70R18. Can't find a snow tire I want in that size. Can I go with the LT275/70R18??

Curt.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

got-h2o;1698131 said:


> Worst IMHO. They don't get good traction whatsoever (compared to a few others), especially when the "new" wears off. They wear funny, the lugs tear/dryrot. I've given them a chance. I strongly dislike them.
> 
> As for the OP.........I recommend the Coopers again in an E. I run a lot of trucks and am a stickler for tires. I got away from caring about looks and focusing on size and functionality (although the AT3's look great IMHO). Traction is a must namely for a majority of 2wd plowing I choose to do. I was stuck on the Yok's until they changed to the newer pattern. I have them on one truck and they're good, but not great. I then was praising the Hankook AT's, but they got too pricey, get good but not great traction, and start to lose balance after the first few thousand miles. I have 1 set left. I now run the Coopers and love them so far. Especially in comparison. I too have ran everything from the old Mastercrafts, to random China brand throw aways, to the "best" tires money can buy.
> 
> I just bought a set of LT275/70/18's for my DD. The Cooper AT3's were $164 per tire, and basically the only other comparable option was a Good Year for over $300. I went the cheaper route for obvious reasons, but honestly feel that I chose the better tire.


How do you know it's the tires and not what you're running them on? I've run through 4-5 sets and never had the issues you mention. One set wore on the outside on the fronts too much, but thats because they weren't rotated in a timely manner and alignment issues not to mention plow weight. It's not the tires. As far as traction, I wonder how I've gotten around in the snow all these years?? Plus, towing a trailer with a 9500 lb Bobcat on it through some of the worst snow weather you can imagine...way before the roads get plowed. Traction aint an issue!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

After 10+ years of my buddy busting on my to by the BFG AT KO's, I finally did, and I'm not disappointed.

THey're the stickiest best riding tire I've ever bought. They're barely wearing after thousands of miles, and you can't break the rear of the truck out in wet weather (unless it's ice, of course). All the other tires I've ever run on the truck I would always have to run 4wd in the winter, as the ass end would slide out going around turns. With these tires, I've found it extremely difficult to do so.

I will now buy the same tires for all of my trucks...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

WIPensFan;1698424 said:


> How do you know it's the tires and not what you're running them on?


You took my opinion on a tire much too personally.

How do I know? B/c I've ran more than one set on more than one truck, and I'm a stickler for maintenance. I have friends in the biz that have as well. From MY EXERIENCE, I don't like them and won't be convinced otherwise. When I have identical trucks and one gets worse traction, what else is there to blame but the tires? Since you've ran so many sets, I assume you haven't given many others a chance. Stick with what you like.......I haven't asked you to do otherwise. I've bought 6 or more sets of truck tires in the last year alone that I can think of off hand. Trust me, I'm not simply bashing with no experience. If anything, these days I go with best bang for the buck. That being the case, BFG AT's wouldn't fall into that category regardless.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can't speak to wear, but I replaced my BFG's with Cooper AT3's this year and I am thoroughly impressed. I have not had a traction issue yet.

I have an 8611LP and 16' Ebling. Course I also have a Cummins in my Ford.


----------



## Conmancounty (Jan 1, 2013)

I am on my second set of bf ko's and i love them other than they wear a little fast but that is fine with me. i have no traction problems with them. the other reason i bought them was i got a great deal on this set from pep boys web page. i would by another set of them for my other truck if i could get a great deal like i did on this set.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

got-h2o;1698440 said:


> You took my opinion on a tire much too personally.
> 
> How do I know? B/c I've ran more than one set on more than one truck, and I'm a stickler for maintenance. I have friends in the biz that have as well. From MY EXERIENCE, I don't like them and won't be convinced otherwise. When I have identical trucks and one gets worse traction, what else is there to blame but the tires? Since you've ran so many sets, I assume you haven't given many others a chance. Stick with what you like.......I haven't asked you to do otherwise. I've bought 6 or more sets of truck tires in the last year alone that I can think of off hand. Trust me, I'm not simply bashing with no experience. If anything, these days I go with best bang for the buck. That being the case, BFG AT's wouldn't fall into that category regardless.


Well, you called out my post. And pretty much attacked my small comment, so I defended my tire suggestion. No hard feelings h2o, lots of good tires to choose from for OP.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

BFG AT's suck IMO. I wasn't too impressed with the Cooper ATR. The AT3 looks much better. I really like the Hankook's I put on my pickup. Something ATm. Been great so far.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty amazing that you could get such polarized opinions on the same tire.


Must be something more to it than "they sucked" or "they're great". Another / other factors must be involved here, such as climate, vehicle type, etc.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1701191 said:


> Pretty amazing that you could get such polarized opinions on the same tire.
> 
> Must be something more to it than "they sucked" or "they're great". Another / other factors must be involved here, such as climate, vehicle type, etc.


No, he's just being a dick.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive had the "almighty" BFG All terrain and HATED them for plowing, couldnt keep decent traction and they wore like crap with alignments and rotates/balances... moved to the Cooper discoverer M+S for the winter, sure it was a dedicated snow tire. the first season the truck was unstoppable in the snow, after they wore for a year wasnt impressed with the performance. This year i bought the Duratracs, they seem to grip just as good as the dedicated snow tires did ( they are extreme weather rated as well) i have zero problems driving through deep sloppy unplowed roads, and plow most of my lots in 2wd. they are wearing like iron and look great when its not snowing...check out tirebuyer thats where i found the best deal for me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The only problems I had with the BFG's was wear and price. If they wore better I wouldn't mind the price. Or vice versa. 

IMHO, the only difference between the Cooper M&S and BFG's is on ice or slippery hard pack. The Coopers are softer and grip better in ice and hard pack.


----------



## greensidelg (Feb 8, 2013)

sargex595;1698382 said:


> "I just bought a set of LT275/70/18's for my DD. The Cooper AT3's were $164 per tire, and basically the only other comparable option was a Good Year for over $300. I went the cheaper route for obvious reasons, but honestly feel that I chose the better tire"
> 
> I just bought a 2013 GMC 2500HD that came with Michelin LTX A/T2 LT265/70R18. Can't find a snow tire I want in that size. Can I go with the LT275/70R18??
> 
> Curt.


I just put a set of 275/70/18 at3's on my 2013 2500 that came with the stock michelin ltz at2 in 265. Fit fine.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

sargex595;1698382 said:


> "I just bought a set of LT275/70/18's for my DD. The Cooper AT3's were $164 per tire, and basically the only other comparable option was a Good Year for over $300. I went the cheaper route for obvious reasons, but honestly feel that I chose the better tire"
> 
> I just bought a 2013 GMC 2500HD that came with Michelin LTX A/T2 LT265/70R18. Can't find a snow tire I want in that size. Can I go with the LT275/70R18??
> 
> Curt.


Sorry Curt, just saw this. I think greenside has you covered with your answer. It's such a slight difference, I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## greensidelg (Feb 8, 2013)

got-h2o;1702516 said:


> Sorry Curt, just saw this. I think greenside has you covered with your answer. It's such a slight difference, I wouldn't sweat it.


Just to expand a little for you (i was on my phone for last repy), I asked the dealership that I bought the truck from about going up in size before I bought them. They said it wasn't a problem at all. I've had them on for a few days now and they are working out great. Not sure if the truck style makes a difference but just incase....mine is a 13 GMC 2500HD Ext Cab SLE 6.0. Good luck!


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

greensidelg;1702939 said:


> Just to expand a little for you (i was on my phone for last repy), I asked the dealership that I bought the truck from about going up in size before I bought them. They said it wasn't a problem at all. I've had them on for a few days now and they are working out great. Not sure if the truck style makes a difference but just incase....mine is a 13 GMC 2500HD Ext Cab SLE 6.0. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply, that's good to know. I have the same truck as yours.

Curt.


----------



## sargex595 (Oct 11, 2005)

got-h2o;1702516 said:


> Sorry Curt, just saw this. I think greenside has you covered with your answer. It's such a slight difference, I wouldn't sweat it.


Thanks. I didn't think it would be a problem.

Curt.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

WIPensFan;1697661 said:


> Agreed! Best tire ever made.





SnowGuy73;1697629 said:


> Bfg all terrains.





JCByrd24;1697771 said:


> Kuhmo AT KL78 is my most recent purchase. Great reviews and very good price locally. They are much more aggressive (open tread pattern) than pictures online show. Very quite on the highway. I've run BFG AT before and like them, trying these for less $$ and so far thumbs way up.





WIPensFan;1698424 said:


> How do you know it's the tires and not what you're running them on? I've run through 4-5 sets and never had the issues you mention. One set wore on the outside on the fronts too much, but thats because they weren't rotated in a timely manner and alignment issues not to mention plow weight. It's not the tires. As far as traction, I wonder how I've gotten around in the snow all these years?? Plus, towing a trailer with a 9500 lb Bobcat on it through some of the worst snow weather you can imagine...way before the roads get plowed. Traction aint an issue!





Dogplow Dodge;1698431 said:


> After 10+ years of my buddy busting on my to by the BFG AT KO's, I finally did, and I'm not disappointed.
> 
> THey're the stickiest best riding tire I've ever bought. They're barely wearing after thousands of miles, and you can't break the rear of the truck out in wet weather (unless it's ice, of course). All the other tires I've ever run on the truck I would always have to run 4wd in the winter, as the ass end would slide out going around turns. With these tires, I've found it extremely difficult to do so.
> 
> I will now buy the same tires for all of my trucks...





Conmancounty;1698647 said:


> I am on my second set of bf ko's and i love them other than they wear a little fast but that is fine with me. i have no traction problems with them. the other reason i bought them was i got a great deal on this set from pep boys web page. i would by another set of them for my other truck if i could get a great deal like i did on this set.


 I too will only buy BFG All Terrain KO's for my plow trucks. It is hard spending upward of a grand every time I need tires, but I can get 50 to 60k out of them so its not very often that I have to replace them and I am sure I have been places with those tires that others would have left me stuck. 
I would take a warn set of BFG's over a new set of Cooper discoverers or Good year SRAs any day...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've never got anything close to 50k out of the BFG's I've had.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

These are at 39,000 Mi. This truck works hauling and is my DD. Does not plow. I will get 50,000 Mi if I want, but they will be done as far as traction.


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll throw my two cents in, also for what it's worth I've managed a tire store for the past 12 years. Personally on my truck I run the nitto terra grapplers and this was from a die hard BFG guy. But if you look at the tread design of the BFG and have used them you can see snow packs up in the tread lugs because there is nowhere for it to channel away. The key to a good at tire in snow is for the tread to allow snow down the center channels of the tire as well as allow it to channel across the tire. I have found the terra grapplers to be the best at tire in the snow.(my opinion) I run 305/70/17 on h2 wheels on my 03. Until you try something new for yourself opinions are just that opinions.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm at the end of my 2 nd set of bridgestone revo's. Got about 80 k combined.285/75/16. Pricey though!


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got the old style Goodyear Wrangler MTR's on my truck.


----------

